# bruteshot74



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Brute (or Josh) died last month, not sure if anyone posted about this. So yeah, figured a few people would want to know.

RIP

[user]bruteshot74[/user]

A good guy overall. Ran into trouble with staff a few times, but overall was a good contributor to the Entertainment & Music forum, Sports forum and the Non-Wrestling Forums of WF a hole. He'll be missed. RIP.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm...how did he die?

RIP


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Work accident I'm pretty sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's not lying, I've seen the Obituary. He was a good guy, may he Rest in Peace.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn....

Weird looking through his old posts knowing he'll never post again.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah just saw the obituary. he was a top bloke, funny, always good for a chat especially about anything MMA related. RIP.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy crap. We use to get along well. Then we had some falling out due to douchness from both of us. RIP to a good guy. Seemed like he was on the right track in life.

I'm going to make a sticky out of this thread and move it to anything. I don't think it needs to be in rants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah I dont know why I posted it in Rants.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

You guy's mind posting the obituary?

Was he working on oil rigs? How did this happen?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn... I was hoping this was bullshit.  *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.legacy.com/Can/Obituaries.asp?Page=LifeStoryPrint&PersonID=146712310


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Damn, from Edmonton too.

Must of been the Oil RIGS!!!!

HOLYSHIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He's been dead for nearly a month. That's even worse.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Rest In Peace.

Good guy too.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Never really knew the guy, but when somebody so young dies it makes you take a step back and realize that you're not immortal and at any moment anything can happen.

At the same time yes he did have friends here, but they're not really going to lose sleep over it, a few days from now they'll forget all about him, go on living their lives. His family on the other hand knew him and have to go the rest of their lives without him there to make them smile and laugh, so my condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Holy crap.

Feel real bad now. R.I.P Brute


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Holy shit... I had a blast with him in my UFC sim league and he was always cool to me and very helpful.

RIP


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn, he was a pretty cool dude. Rest In Peace.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This fucking sucks. I didn't know him at all, but dying this young is beyond tragic. There are no words for it.

RIP


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Dedicating this song to his family.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

I knew about it before logging on here so reading the responses on the first page was disgusting RIP


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice to see the regular tools on the first page living up to expectations. 

RIP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jesus that sucks.


----------



## Phil Tufnell (Nov 23, 2010)

the first page of responses really made me cringe

rip


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh damn... I didn't know him too well but I did talk to him a few times and he seemed like a really nice guy. Regardless it's always terrible to lose anyone at such a young age. RIP.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RIP to the guy, and hope the best for his friends and family.

And sorry for questioning whether this was true or not, but when the OP doesn't provide much information about anything it really does seem strange announcing that someone has died.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't think this was serious at first but now that I've read this second page, I'm pretty devastated.  I can't believe that he died. He was very young, ambitious and overall, a good person. My condolences go out to his family and his friends. RIP!  We will miss you!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was posted in Rants originally apparently. It's hard to take anything in that section seriously. The first page was just a very unfortunate circumstance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> RIP to the guy, and hope the best for his friends and family.
> 
> And sorry for questioning whether this was true or not, but when the OP doesn't provide much information about anything it really does seem strange announcing that someone has died.


I have to use a proxy, so I had to repost and stuff about 10 times.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

OMG 

He was a good guy. My condolences to his family


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

RIP, he was my favourite poster for a while


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn. He seemed like a really good guy and was someone I enjoyed talking with whenever he logged into the forum. R.I.P.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I remember him gettin banned by Bubba a few years ago for calling me a sand niccer.

Weird thing is he green repped me a couple months ago. This is fucking ridiculous man, such a young lad.

R.I.P. Brute


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dude was great. He listened to some great ass metal music, and was a great MMA poster. It's pretty shocking. 

R.I.P.


----------



## AshleyNL (May 20, 2006)

It is always sorrowful hearing about someone passing away so young.
I send my condolences to his family. What a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

That's crazy. Felt like it wasn't long ago I saw a post of his on here. So shocking and upsetting.

RIP


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

RIP brute, we always got along.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thats a shocker, he was a cool guy, took alot of my jokes about his music taste well and talked about Fallout alot too. RIP.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

rip..


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn... I'm at a loss for words. 

How exactly did this happen? Or does anyone know?

Wish I would have got to know him better. He always seemed like a good dude. It's odd that I didn't considering I knew just about everyone at WCF pretty well, but he was never active in the sections I regularly posted in. Pretty sure he was a Georges St. Pierre mark as well, so he's alright with me for that alone.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

my God. RIP


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cerbs said:


> How exactly did this happen? Or does anyone know?


http://www.journalofcommerce.com/article/id41604

possibly


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> http://www.journalofcommerce.com/article/id41604
> 
> possibly



OH MY GOD!  If this is what happened, that's fucking tragic.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty sure thats it, theres other news articles about it. considering he matches the description (early 20's, safeway construction worker, died that week) i'd assume its him. tragic


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What a terrible way to die.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

If that's him, that fucking blows pretty hard. What a terrible way to die.


----------



## Caligula (Jul 3, 2006)

at least his last days were pleasant http://www.wrestlingforum.com/9033594-post69.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Sticksy said:


> http://www.journalofcommerce.com/article/id41604
> 
> possibly


Yeah, thats it. Sureway Construction was who he worked for.

Horrible way to die


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn, that's a terrible way for anyone to die.  

I guess all we can hope for is that it was quick and as painless as possible. 


He really did seem like a great guy. I would have absolutely said that before this happened. He and I got along great. I remember him being a big MMA fan and I would ask him stuff about UFC that I was ignorant on and he didn't mind answering the questions without making me feel like an idiot. I always appreciated that.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Heard about this. What a bunch of crap..no one is supposed to die that young.

I didn't even know him that well and he was always friendly. RIP


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I didn't know him to well either but he seemed like a really nice guy and it always sucks when someone dies at such a young age. 

RIP.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

This really sucks, I enjoyed his opinions in the MMA section and I noticed he wasn't doing the predictions threads anymore. Words cannot describe how terrible I feel at this moment.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit. I legitimately want to cry.

Josh was awesome. MSN chats were the shit. 

Great dude. Dead, way too young. 

RIP.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Even thought I wasn't on here much until the last month or so the times I did drop him he was a pretty cool guy. I talked to him more some other forum that well most of all you are on. R.I.P Way way tooo young


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

So tragic. I obviously don't really know the guy personally as I'm not within the inner cliques of this place, but anyone going so young and so unexpectedly is just sad. RIP dude.

Someone should link this page to the idiots in rants complaining about their "mediocre" lives.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know him and I never spoke with him personally but I remember some of his posts. Shame this happened, RIP.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Josh was awesome. MSN chats were the shit.


indeed. amp, josh, brute, you and me had some epic times on msn. mmamsnchats, all the bets with our sigs/avy/text. good times


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

R.I.P Brute


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

absolutely shell shocked by this, this is tragic to the extreme. not at all what i expected to read about when i logged on here, but puts a lot of the rubbish that gets thrown around here on a daily basis into perspective. way too young to die, it's not even the littlest bit far. basically a really nice guy and one of those guys on here who was always friendly and up for a laugh. pretty speechless to be honest, i'm just glad we've been able to find out about it though, however horrible it is.

RIP


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

mostly knew him from his cumshot gimmick on wcf, but really nice guy and always enjoyed talking to him about Lost or w/e

R.I.P. brute.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Didn't really know him. But makes me feel bad reading about how it happened. 

R.I.P


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, really awful news. Sucks hard for his family.

Used to talk to him quite a bit with AMP, Nick, Ben, etc. Really wish we did Vegas last year. I mean, it's not like anybody could've expected this to happen, but it would've been a blast. Really cool dude. Terrible.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't remember seeing much of his posts. RIP


----------



## Toots Dalton (Feb 8, 2010)

Such a shame & way too young.

RIP.


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Sad to hear.
RIP


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually pretty speechless about this. Though I didn't talk to him loads, when I did he was just a straight up good guy and really easy to talk to.

RIP Brute.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aww man Brute was a good guy, this sucks.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Why is it always the good ones that go first?

This actually got me choked up. Almost cried. 

RIP.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Dear god this is horrible, Brute was always a lovely guy to talk to, absolutely charming. For anyone to die that young is absolutely tragic. This is awful.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## King of Kings (Apr 13, 2006)

Damn, this is not what I expected to see when I logged on today. 

Used to always talk hockey with him, whether it was NHL, International, even give equipment tips. He really seemed to be enjoying his job based off the last time we spoke. Just a damn shame

RIP Brute


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow. That is crazy. RIP man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Terrible news. And so damn young. He was one of the types of posters that I wish this place had 1000 more of. My thoughts are with his family and friends.

R.I.P. Brute


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn, I remember this guy well. He pretty much introduced me to Suicide Girls (I'm forever grateful ).

I was expecting another troll thread, if only it had been one. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

Never got the chance to know him but would like to offer my condolences to his friends and family. So young, so sad to hear.

RIP.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Why is the O.P banned??

And RIP of course. So sad.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

^ he was a rejoiner


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Fuck, I was hoping that he was trolling or something. A long shot of course.

How did he know anyway?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Comments on Brute's last.fm page.

This is awful. Brute and I had many MSN conversations. I remember helping him decide what graphics to put in his profile when applying to post secondary. Fun, knowledgable guy. RIP.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

If I may ask, what were the disrespectful comments on the first page (theyve since been removed I assume?). Who posted them and were they banned (they fucking should be).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They weren't the disrespectful comments you're thinking they are (I assume). It's not really important.

To elaborate: It was just people being sceptic until proof was given. What again, I assume isn't what you were thinking.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the thread was originally posted in rants. So that is probably why no one believed at first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

And it was someone who just joined that made the thread. Regardless, now one is doubting it now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Didn't know or talk to the guy that much, but this is just absolutely tragic. Just reading that makes you feel bad. Death at such a young age is always hard to take. RIP Brute


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Didn't know him, but this sucks. R.I.P.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. What terrible, shocking news. 

I don't recall talking to the guy that much, but I definitely recognise his username from around the forum. I feel like crying now, it's terrible when anyone dies, but when it happens as an accident, to someone so young... god. Just scares the shit out of me.

RIP. <3


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW that is terrible.

R.I.P


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I felt so terrible once the evidence was posted.

My comment was awful, and I apologize for any offence I caused. Due to it being in rants, and not the first time I've seen something like this posted, I immediately thought it was a joke.

I apologize for any offence caused.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I was honestly hoping this was fake. It's just so shocking to know that one of our guys actually died out there in the real world.

RIP Bruteshot.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really wish this was a fake. I was hoping it was someone just being an asshole. 

I never really spoke with the guy that much but I never had a problem either and even if I did I would never want someone that young to die like that. Best wishes to everyone in his family. And thanks to the OP for letting all of us know.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't feel bad, Kizza. You were only saying what most everyone else was thinking, myself included. If only it really had been a hoax.

Death at such a young age is a tragedy of an incomprehensible magnitude. It's enough to make one reflective for more than a moment. 

Very sad.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

Panther said:


> I was honestly hoping this was fake. It's just so shocking to know that one of our guys actually died out there in the real world.
> 
> RIP Bruteshot.


I was going to say the exact same thing. I never had a problem with him. Nice guy.

RIP, Brute. You will be missed.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Im in disbelief. 

He was a very nice guy. Enjoyed his posts and remember mostly discussing graphics with the lad.

RIP brute!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tragedy. Not what I expected to read when I clicked on this. I didn't know him well but the couple times I spoke to him in passing, he seemed pretty decent. Gone way too young, RIP.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

bruteshot74 said:


> A Bullet For Pretty Boy's album owns, I cannot really get into Chunk! NO, Captain Chunk!'s album though.


Kinda sad knowing that this was this guys last post  . No idea who he was, but too bad I never could. RIP.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Talked to him a fair bit in TTT and on MSN, back in the day it has to be said, but I still kept in touch when he was around.

This is far too tragic to even put into words, and like Ben said earlier on, it makes the shit said and done on here both now and over the years feel very hollow.

R.I.P Josh. Don't come back and haunt us, I know you would.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

He was only a few years older than me, that's the scary part.

I never really knew him, or came across him too much on the forums, but he seemed like a good guy. 

RIP


----------



## Crazian (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow. Josh/brute and I used to talk about graphics, sports, and such a few years back. Good guy, and it's tough to hear something like this.

RIP


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

So terribly sad. I'd never spoken to him but had seen him around the forum for the longest time and he was clearly a good guy who shared some of the same loves as the rest of us. This really does put the immature stuff on here into perspective.

Thanks to Josh for bringing this to our attention. It's quite worrying thinking about how there's been lots of other guys from here that have died over the years with no one ever finding out about.

R.I.P


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

first over the internet person i've known that's actually died and not just disappeared off the radar. it's really bizarre, still quite shocked by it.


----------



## X/L/AJ (Feb 28, 2006)

RIP Brute.

My first post in forever but he was a good guy. He joined here around the time I did. I knew him from another forum and really took a liking to the guy. We used to chat on MSN quite a bit till I left forums. He was one of the good ones. Tragic loss. He was way to young.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rest In Peace

I was shocked when I first logged in and saw this thread, didn't know him personally but he seemed like a cool guy from what I heard, and to have died soooo young it's just not fair.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Role Model said:


> first over the internet person i've known that's actually died and not just disappeared off the radar. it's really bizarre, still quite shocked by it.


Yep, first for me as well. And I'm still shocked by it, too. Unfortunately, there have probably been others. Will we ever know?

I'm only facebook friends with Bubba T, so if something were to happen to me, he'd be the only one capable of sharing the news.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't think I'm FB friends with anybody on here so no body would know...


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

RIP . Always sad to hear about someones passing.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

im friends with cerbs and Gee.. hopefully they'd tell WF if something happened to me

RIP Brute  you rocked


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Josh was one of if not my longest friend on this site, I've known the guy since 2006/2007 when i first became active.

Wonderful person, we had good times on msn and on these forums. I'm very taken back by this.

RIP brother.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Tragic way to lose your life. Brute was a good guy to talk to and he loved his Edmonton Oilers. RIP. You will be missed.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I never got the chance to talk to this guy, but judging by peoples posts he was a well-renowned nice guy. Sympathy goes out to his friends,family and loved-ones at this time. What would be nice is if we dedicated a certain part of the forum to bruteshot, would be a nice touch. 

R.I.P


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

R.I.P Brute.

He always came across as genuine nice guy in his posts. Horrible way to go.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

r.i.p bruteshot74 very tragic news


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Aw man, really bad news; RIP mate.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

Carl (AWESOM-O) just told me...

I can't believe it. All I can say my thoughts are with his family at this sad time. 

Rest In Piece and I hope you are getting autographs with the greats up in Heaven 

Bethany x


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

In Loving Memory of
Josh Malysh
Sep 27, 1989 - Nov 17, 2010


You will be always remembered. ​


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

RIP

We had identical taste in women and music..it was actually pretty eerie.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I've only talked to him a few times on this site but he was a real cool guy. RIP.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Josh was a great guy. I remember when I got him into the band, Innerpartysystem, which was unlike his usual musical tastes. Plus, we had a lot of other music in common.

A nice guy to chat with on the forums and he will be sorely missed.

RIP Josh.

My condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

might have to friend some more active wf posters on fb so my passing is acknowledged, hopefully it never comes to that though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

r.i.p, i remember him being really active on here.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

R.I.P


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG. Josh was probably my best e-friend along with mikeie. Actually came down to the states and saw the guy in person. He pm'ed me about getting a new sleeve on his other arm and was bantering about that. I pm'ed him back and was wondering why I didn't get a response.

 

Your rep	10-30-2009 07:57 AM	bruteshot74 You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skys are grey


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Father Flex said:


> OMG. Josh was probably my best e-friend along with mikeie. Actually came down to the states and saw the guy in person. He pm'ed me about getting a new sleeve on his other arm and was bantering about that. I pm'ed him back and was wondering why I didn't get a response.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your rep	10-30-2009 07:57 AM	bruteshot74 You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skys are grey*




That was really sad to read. Sounded like a nice guy, never knew him but looking at his posts he seemed nice.

RIP.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I didn't know the guy well, but regardless, this is so very sad.

RIP.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh my god are you serious?? I loved bruteshot.  RIP!


----------



## 619 (Oct 4, 2006)

:shocked:

I never spoke to him much, but he seemed well alright. RIP Josh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ohh fuck!! :sad:

I don't know what to say ? ....... Josh was a kind person and fun guy to talk with, he was good friend to me but we didn't spoke for a while and now i heard this just terrible news for me :sad:

RIP dear josh *


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

That's really sad. I hope it was sudden and he didn't suffer :-(


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Father Flex said:


> OMG. Josh was probably my best e-friend along with mikeie. Actually came down to the states and saw the guy in person. He pm'ed me about getting a new sleeve on his other arm and was bantering about that. I pm'ed him back and was wondering why I didn't get a response.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your rep	10-30-2009 07:57 AM	bruteshot74 You are my sunshine, my only sunshine, you make me happy when skys are grey*


Wow that made me sad .


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

"OMGGG!!! I not seen you post in long time. Limp Bizkit reuniting ftw D "

That is the last rep he gave me, we actually got on well and had things in common so this is sad.

RIP.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I just received a thank you letter from one of his family members.

Josh was hard-working, intelligent and many other things. I never heard if he finished up his tattoo, but we I guarantee you wherever he is now, he has it. 

From one Joshua to another, I will keep sending cards every time I see one that I know will ease your family's grief or give them a good laugh.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just noticed bruteshot's usertitle is "Straight From Hell" and I think it would be inappropriate to leave it like that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

BRUTE! 

I was just wondering were hes been cause i hadnt talked to him in awhile & then i read this.

The fact that i will never see his yellow light on is very sad.

RIP Brute i love you bro <3


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck, just saw this thread! Was shocked when I read he was dead  He was a lovely guy, talked to him quite a bit in my 'tattoo' thread, he seemed very passionate and specific about what he wanted, I wonder if he ever did get that sleeve of his finished...

R.I.P. Brute!


----------



## Bruteshot 74 Dad (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes this Bruteshot 74 (Josh) Dad. As a family we would like to thank you all for your kind words about. By reading your comments we found out a lot about our son. We never knew he touched so many people in this world. Some of you have been asking if he finished his 2nd sleeve and yes he did 5 days before his tragic accident. It looked great and he was very proud of both sleeves. As a family I have gone out and got a tattoo, so has my wife and daughter. It is something we probably never would have done on our own, but show our love for him we did it. As a family we check this site on a regular basis so if anybody wants to say anything we will read it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I hope you didn't hate him listening to metal, cause i am the one who influenced some of the heavier bands on him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, I'm late with this. Sad to see a great poster go. Rest In Peace, brute.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

OH WTF!!!

I just found out right now, this is very sad.

I talked to him here and there about Hockey I believe but it was awhile ago so I really don't remember our exact conversations, sure I'll check out some of his older posts when the Search is Enabled.

R.I.P Josh, and the family hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Heard about Brute a few weeks ago but didn't have time to sign in and pass on my condolences to the family. I only really interacted with him through MMA discussion for a little while, but he was always a solid guy when we did speak. Top bloke, he'll be sorely missed. RIP.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow, just...wow. Where do you begin with something like this? I know it was a few months back now but I've only just heard and can genuinely say I feel sad.

I can't claim to have been friends woth Josh but we bantered online and discussed MMA for the most part. RIP brother.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i never meet the guy sadly but believe me when i say im thinking of him now. and i hope his a peace and his family can find soliace in that fact he touched alot of lives and did alot of great things r.i.p


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Never knew the guy, but I'm sure he was well loved around here.
RIP


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Never knew him but I send my love to his family. He is in a better place now.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about brute, he was a good guy.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

no disrespect but i'm going to smoke some weed for bruteshot74 i'm not sure if he'd be cool with that. But theirs not much else i can do for the man. i dedicate my 500 post too you bruteshot74 when i reach it rip man

i will think about you everytime i log on

people may take this post the wrong way thats fine but i do legit care about people even if i never meet them it's just how i am


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

As promissed i made 500 posts i want to dedicate it to bruteshot74

R.i.p man 

if anyone else reads this i would like to know more about this fella, what was he like ? what did he like to do and stuff ?


----------



## Fail (Jan 24, 2003)

Had a few good chats with this guy actually on MSN, really sad to hear this..

RIP.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I was sure I posted in this last time I read it. You can tell despite some people falling out with him, him getting in trouble with staff, he was most probably having a joke.
I wasn't around when he posted but I'm sure he was/is a great guy.
To his family (dad) if they ever see the thread again, I hope we helped you when it was tough.
R.I.P Josh. <3


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

When I heard about this about 6 months back, I legitimately cried. Dude was so awesome. Had many epic convos on MSN with him as well as on other forums obviously and even played some COD with him on occasion. Was a really cool dude to talk to and had a pretty good taste in music as well.  

RIP my man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RIP, seems like he was a really cool dude.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I never heard about this guy, but it's very upsetting to know he died so young, and from what I've read, he seemed like a nice guy, too. RIP.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I remember hearing about this but I never posted in this thread. He was a fucking great guy and I used to have awesome MMA talks on MSN with him and Diesel. I was pretty close with him at a time. RIP. :sad:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Very sad to hear a fellow forum member, and to some, a beloved person die unexpectedly. I saw some of his posts in the forum. The man looked like a decent poster. If he was even more decent in real life, we need more people like him in this world, not just this forum. Hate to see the young die for no reason. Life can be a bitch.

RIP and go on in peace.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Winning™;10410534 said:


> Very sad to hear a fellow forum member, and to some, a beloved person die unexpectedly. I saw some of his posts in the forum. The man looked like a decent poster. If he was even more decent in real life, we need more people like him in this world, not just this forum. Hate to see the young die for no reason. Life can be a bitch.
> 
> RIP and go on in peace.


Josh was a million times better a person than poster (not insinuating that he wasn't a great poster). 

Seeing this topic brought up again reminds me of the 'Josh Wars' him and I had. Obviously, he won, I was stuck with Joshua and he earned the title of Josh.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

NearSamcro™ said:


> Josh was a million times better a person than poster (not insinuating that he wasn't a great poster).
> 
> Seeing this topic brought up again reminds me of the 'Josh Wars' him and I had. Obviously, he won, I was stuck with Joshua and he earned the title of Josh.


:lmao

One of the many fond memories I have of him. And I am one of the few who can echo your sentiments about meeting him in real life. Showed him around Chicago after he went to Vegas. Good guy.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Father Flex said:


> :lmao
> 
> One of the many fond memories I have of him. And I am one of the few who can echo your sentiments about meeting him in real life. Showed him around Chicago after he went to Vegas. Good guy.


I showed him around Detroit and Mount Pleasant; we must have done it near the same time frame. 

The Josh/Joshua rights were actually won over a game of Texas Holdem at Soaring Eagle Casino.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

It's crazy that it's almost a year now. 

RIP


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Father Flex said:


> :lmao
> 
> One of the many fond memories I have of him. And I am one of the few who can echo your sentiments about meeting him in real life. Showed him around Chicago after he went to Vegas. Good guy.


you took him to Boystown, didn't you?

For shame, Flex. :no:

P.S: Where was my invitation?


----------



## Bruteshot 74 Dad (Apr 3, 2011)

It has been 1 year yesterday since we lost Josh. It is interesting coming to this site once in while and see that you are still talking about him. Somebody wanted to know more about him. Josh loved to joke around, he had a smile and grin that would make everybody around him smile. He loved sports and in living close to Edmonton, he was a hockey fan. When he played hockey he was a goalie. Josh had just finished his second sleeve the Sunday before his accident. To honor his love of tattoos, his mother, his sister and I all had a tattoo done. With the help of all his friends and companies in the area we built a new outdoor hockey rink. It is a full sized NHL rink and if it had a roof over it, it would be a great indoor arena. The rink is called the Rink of Dreams. We are hoping to start flooding this week and hopefully skate on it shortly. It is hard to believe it has been a year.

Thanks for caring.

Bruteshot 74 Dad


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This is a few weeks overdue, but I have to say RIP Brute. You're were an awesome guy. I could tell that just by the discussions we had here, MSN, and Lastfm. Still miss ya, bud.


----------



## horrorfan_1984 (Aug 13, 2011)

why isn't SHEP SUCKS in the title


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Very sad, RIP Bruteshot/Josh.


----------

